# co-sleeper for toddler?



## Enudely (Jul 2, 2005)

We're moving and are planning on staying with my dad for a while. He has a queen sized bed in his guest room and I loooove to have elbow room when I sleep (we're currently co-sleeping in a king). Anyone know of any side-car type things made for older babies/toddlers??
tia


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

I'd just side car a single bed or toddler bed.

-Angela


----------



## esmlranch (Jan 16, 2007)

we have a small crib pushed up to the bed with the railing dropped down. it works great!


----------



## Om Girl (May 10, 2006)

I second the crib with the rail dropped down and secured to the bed.


----------



## cjcolorado (Apr 5, 2005)

If your dc isn't over 30lbs, the original Arms Reach co-sleeper would suffice (presuming you're not worried about her falling over the edge--that she's capable to climb in/out safely on her own, if necessary). My daughter's slept in ours a few times.


----------



## josh&davesmomme (Feb 24, 2006)

we side carred like this- it even holds my 5 yr old


----------



## Sariha (Mar 13, 2003)

we use a family bed co-sleeper....it works really great for toddlers and travels easily too. We've used it from birth through toddlerhood with our kids.


----------



## Enudely (Jul 2, 2005)

the family bed thing looks like it would do the opposite of what I want, by creating less space instead of more


----------



## Sariha (Mar 13, 2003)

well, we found that we could push it to the very edge of the bed and it still kept it's position and kept our kids from rolling off, so versus pillows or large objects along the side of the bed this gives us more room, because we can sleep on the edge of the bed and not worry about roll offs so were gaining inches along the side. Plus, I really dont like the cluttered look of excess furniture along the bed. I start to feel claustrophobic if I can't get out of the bed. our sleeper is soft and easy to crawl over to get out of bed.


----------

